# California C10 license



## Tristen (Aug 20, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone. I was looking to see if anyone had any info on getting their contractors license here in CA. Just as far as different study guides go and thing of that nature. Also, I'm trying to start up a business on the side just doing small electrical jobs. I'm just not sure where to start but I assumed that getting my contractors license would be the first step? if anyone has any experience and can point me in the right direction I would greatly appreciate it. Please let me know if there are other questions.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Getting the C10 is easy, like 100 times easier than the Jman certification, you'll wonder why they don't just hand them to you without a test..... 

Any of the test prep places will probably be fine.

My advice, learn how to operate a business first. Take a look through the threads and you'll see all the questions and advice related to business operations. Just because you are good at installing some plugs and lights, doesn't mean you'll be good at owning and operating a business. 

Just like becoming an electrician takes time, learning the ropes of business operations takes time too.


----------



## Tristen (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for your quick response. I currently have my main job but things have slowed down some. I also have a side job as part owner of some batting cages. Running that is the only business experience I have so far to date. Because of the amount of traffic I get down at the batting cages I'm always getting asked by customers to trouble shoot or install different things at their houses. I want to make sure everything is legal so for now I turn down these offers. I've been an electrician since 2000, with my first six years in the navy and then working in commercial ever since. I do more instrumentation and controls than anything else at my current job. I understand what you mean about not being good at business. I only work 4 days a week at my job and wanted to try doing some of these side jobs on Fridays and Saturdays only until I see how things go. So, would you say the first step is just getting the C10 and then going from there? Also, do you think that going to an actual class is the way to go before taking the test? I found an online place (California contractor license guru) and was thinking about that but didn't know if they were as good as the 2 or 3 day sit down classes or not. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

You will need the prep class if you're like most.

It's the legal and business stuff that's in the exam that will trip you up.

Most j-men can waltz through the technical questions... but you'll want to polish your stuff, there, too.

One should make the effort only if you've got customer prospects.

The typical residential troubleshoot -- which is generating your queries -- provides pain not profit.

'Tis true.

Folks want their problems to go away with some chit-chat... not a re-wire.

A controls oriented electrician will be totally at sea with residential home owners.

Tune into CraigsList for your location to see what the Other Guys are pitching to that prospect base.

You'll be astounded.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

What area of the state are you located in?


----------



## Tristen (Aug 20, 2011)

switched, tesla

I'm located in the central valley here in CA. I just have a lot of questions and don't know where to get started. You guys have been a big help already though and I appreciate any other input you can give me. As far as doing residential calls, I wouldn't mind doing some but I'm hoping to be able to do some installs of different VFD's for some local companies or something more along my line of work. I also thought about getting the C20 but most of my experience in that is from my current employer ( I'm in maintenance) and I've done small trouble shooting jobs on AC units (changing out start capacitors, motors or contactors and doing PM's). Since that is going to be hard to prove I don't think I would be able to even qualify for the C20. Tesla, are you saying the residential isn't worth what people want to pay?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

There are some very very well to do guys on here focused strictly on residential....

If you are pricing and valuing what you do as ****, your client base will tend to be **** too.

Premium and high paying customers seek out premium and high charging contractors... Like water, all people and businesses seek out their own level.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

I looked into licensing requirements for CA cause Momma & me are thinking of 
moving back. 
California has a web sight that you can go to online. It shows all the various levels
of licenses starting with apprentice level on up.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

lighterup said:


> I looked into licensing requirements for CA cause Momma & me are thinking of
> moving back.
> California has a web sight that you can go to online. It shows all the various levels
> of licenses starting with apprentice level on up.


You mean I am gonna have to see you in person? At least your avatar is an accurate photo!:laughing:


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Switched said:


> You mean I am gonna have to see you in person? At least your avatar is an accurate photo!:laughing:


IDK if we would be able to pull the move off or not . Don't worry , I always
keep a supply of Gold Bond and Tic Tacs when meeting someone new:laughing:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

lighterup said:


> IDK if we would be able to pull the move off or not . Don't worry , I always
> keep a supply of Gold Bond and Tic Tacs when meeting someone new:laughing:


You should have seen the crap hole I looked at today in Seaside.... People paid $500k for a house that IMO should be torched... Out of control... Yet that same home would rent for $3k a month


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Are you getting any of the new construction action over by Pacific Grove or Carmel?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

lighterup said:


> Are you getting any of the new construction action over by Pacific Grove or Carmel?


No, I have bid on some but none has come my direction. It is crazy to me how low some of the EC's are bidding stuff. I know a number of the established guys, they have all been around for a long time, and so has their hourly rate.... They could make more joining the union than they are charging in some respects.

I've done repair work on the NC homes in East Garrison..... Like the EC is still working on the home next door... HO's didn't want them stepping foot in the house after the crappy work they did....LOL


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Switched said:


> No, I have bid on some but none has come my direction. It is crazy to me how low some of the EC's are bidding stuff. I know a number of the established guys, they have all been around for a long time, and so has their hourly rate.... They could make more joining the union than they are charging in some respects.
> 
> I've done repair work on the NC homes in East Garrison..... Like the EC is still working on the home next door... HO's didn't want them stepping foot in the house after the crappy work they did....LOL


when I first reported in @ fort Ord (1985) they were in the process of
SLAMMING those house up...I have no doubt there was some cheap ***
corners being cut on them:no:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

lighterup said:


> when I first reported in @ fort Ord (1985) they were in the process of
> SLAMMING those house up...I have no doubt there was some cheap ***
> corners being cut on them:no:


It isn't the original work... 

Resi and commercial service is good here, Industrial service is an awesome niche if you really know your stuff. (I am not that well versed in it, my exp. with it was always NC...)

Shoot... I once did a service change for a guy in Santa Cruz... 4 years later put up another one for him! He was right on West Cliff Drive and the salt just killed it. Guy didn't want to pony up for stainless and copper with an enclosure around it... So he ponied up every 3-5 years instead.:no:


----------



## Simpson Electric (May 22, 2012)

Well you will need to have somebody sign off on your hours first of all. Can't take the test until you get that lined up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Simpson Electric said:


> Well you will need to have somebody sign off on your hours first of all. Can't take the test until you get that lined up.


You are correct!

Welcome aboard Simpson!


----------

